# Ed Parker Jr Interview And Demonstration



## KENPOJOE (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi folks!
I'm offering a series of various kenpo instructors teaching their arts as well as other martial arts as a fundraiser, as well as footage from my archives. These will be made available through EBAY. The fist will offered at 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&category=47348&sspagename=STRK:MESSE:IT&rd=1

Thank you for your time,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Jan 22, 2004)

I was wondering what other videos would you have for sale ?

Also, do you have any books or magazines too ?


Chicago Green Dragon

:asian:


----------

